# 1 May 2011:  Two Shilo soldiers die in rollover near Brandon



## Sigs Pig (1 May 2011)

Two Shilo soldiers die in rollover near Brandon

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/breakingnews/Two-Shilo-soldiers-die-in-rollover-near-Brandon-121049709.html

By: Nick Martin

Posted: 05/1/2011 8:21 AM

WINNIPEG -- Two soldiers from CFB Shilo are dead and two others are injured after their SUV went off the road and landed partially submerged in Willow Creek near Brandon just after midnight.

Brandon RCMP were called at 12:30 a.m. to a single vehicle rollover collision on Provincial Road 457 about six kilometres east of Brandon.

Police believe a 2003 Ford Escape with four men in it was traveling West on Provincial Road 457 when it was crossing the bridge that goes over the Willow Creek. The SUV lost control, hit the guard rail where it went over the bridge and landed on its roof and was partially submerged in the Willow Creek, said RCMP Cpl. G. E. Bardal.

One of the rear passengers was able to get out of the vehicle and make his way up onto the road where he obtained help from other motorists. The weather conditions at the time of the collision were poor as the area had received heavy snow during the course of the late afternoon and evening. Road Conditions had slippery sections with some snow packed sections, police said.

The driver -- a 26-year-old man -- and a 24-year-old man who was in the front passengers seat died at the scene.

A 27-year-old man is in serious condition with life-threatening injuries and a 24-year-old man who sustained non-life threatening injuries, were passengers in the rear seats of the SUV; both are being treated at the Brandon Regional Health Center.

All four people in the vehicle are members of the Canadian Military and are presently stationed at CFB Shilo. Names of the deceased are not being released pending the notification of next of kin.

Police investigation is continuing.


 


_edit for title date_


----------



## Good2Golf (1 May 2011)

Sad news.  Thoughts and prayers to the families and friends of the dead and injured soldiers.


----------



## gun runner (1 May 2011)

Rest in peace Troops. To the wounded, a speedy recovery.My condolences to the families of the dead, their friends and comrades, and their units.Ubique.   :yellow:


----------



## medicineman (1 May 2011)

RIP Troops      .

MM


----------



## Zoomie (1 May 2011)

Road conditions were brutal that time last night - visibility was at best 50-100 feet.  Couple that with slippery roads = disaster.  

RIP boys, speedy recovery to the others.


----------



## Fatalize (1 May 2011)

Horrible news...RIP Troops.

That snowstorm was relentless. Went from no snow yesterday to a good foot and a bit today.


----------



## cameron (1 May 2011)

I'm saddened to hear this RIP


----------



## Hawk (1 May 2011)

That was a shock! I know that road and bridge well - grew up in the Brandon area, and Dad used to take us fishing there! The road would have been beyond terrible! What a tragedy, condolences to friends and family of the deceased, and speedy recovery to the injured. Everyone else in Manitoba - be safe through this awful Spring.


----------



## wildman0101 (1 May 2011)

Rest in Peace Soldier's  
You will not be forgotten  
Speedy recovery to the injured.  
Condolence's to family, friend's and comrade's.
Scoty B


----------



## ModlrMike (1 May 2011)

My condolences to the family, friends, and comrades of the dead. I wish the other two men a speedy recovery.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 May 2011)

This is so sad. My 17 year old brother in law died in a military rollover in 72 (I was 17 also). Everytime I hear about one of these, I die a little more. As an MWO now, when I hear of an accident over the radio, I race right back to that time 39 years ago and it scares the shit out of me. Condolences to the families and friends.


----------



## Strike (2 May 2011)

Here's the latest update.  RIP young men.  My prayers go out to the families of the three young men.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/story/2011/05/02/mb-servicemen-killed-shilo-crash.html?sms_ss=facebook&at_xt=4dbf2b84b59481f9%2C0


----------



## gun runner (2 May 2011)

Another sad day as the third soldier,critically injured inthe rollover, succumbed to his injuries. Rest in peace troop. My condolences to the family, friends and comrades, and his unit.Ubique.    :yellow:


----------



## SoldierInAYear (2 May 2011)

RIP Troops


----------



## mariomike (2 May 2011)

My sincere condolences to their families and friends.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 May 2011)

RIP Troops,


----------



## Pieman (4 May 2011)

RIP Yannick, you were one of the greatest.  RIP to the two other soldiers, and my prayers to all the family members.


----------



## Pieman (2 May 2012)

Had a drink for Cpl. Yannick Wright yesterday. 

Over the past year I have seen that he is missed by many, which is a testament to his character.  Gone but definitely not forgotten. RIP.


----------



## Danjanou (2 May 2012)

RIP brothers.


----------

